
User Research is Overrated - paladin314159
https://medium.muz.li/user-research-is-overrated-6b0fe101d41#.f0isl1w5z
======
bigiain
aka "Poorly done user research is worse than no user research at all".

If you're not asking users the right questions, and havn't considered what you
options for change as a result of their answers - then yeah, you're probably
wasting your time (but you're just as likely to be wasting the time you
prematurely jump into design and development as well...)

There's a lot of good advice in this book:
[https://abookapart.com/products/just-enough-
research](https://abookapart.com/products/just-enough-research)

